# Accucraft GS4 or Aster Mikado?



## Police1987 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hello everyone, I am Either thinking about buying the accucraft gs4 or an aster mikado. I have a few questions. Which do you think would hold its value better? Where is a good place to purchase either one? Any problems with either one? Are there any used ones avalible anywhere? Which would you rather buy? Thanks for your help


----------



## Reg Stocking (Sep 29, 2010)

Fifty years ago I had a friend and mentor in Los Angeles who built custom models. Occasionally a potential customer would ask him how much a locomotive he built could be sold for later. His stock answer was that, if you wanted an investment, go see a stockbroker or realtor. If you wanted a locomotive, OK. This advice still holds. In today's market a used locomotive might go rather cheap or maybe just not sell. Follow eBay to get some idea. 

As for which would be better, do you like freight or passenger trains? The Mike is freight power, but not for things like coal drags. An Espee 4400 is for passenger, mail, and very hot freight movements, e.g. the Overnight special boxcar or early piggyback service between Los Angeles and San Francisco or a solid block of refrigerators full of perishables. Decide what sort of train the locomotive is for and go from there. Others will have to provide further information. Happy railroading!


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

I like Reg's answer concerning value. I was about to type similar advice. 

As to your second question, finding the GS4 might be easier if your're talking new. Used, both may be easier to find. Can't speak for the GS4' but my Aster Mikado runs great. Probably would never sell though. Good luck tracking one down.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

From what I remember of the recent adverts in Steam in the Garden magazine, the GS series of locos are still available "new" from dealers.

But the Aster Mike has been sold out for quite some time. That doesn't mean you can't get an unused one or even an unbuilt kit, but they will be "2nd hand" as the dealers no longer have them in stock. (Jeremiah found an unbuilt kit not too long ago.)

I have two Aster Mikes that are a joy to run and I admit that the 1st one I purchased with that feeling in the back of my mind that it was a good investment, but I think that will only hold true for the heirs of my heirs. Of course, if the price were right, I am sure I could be coerced to part with one (or both) of them, (but MY "right price" might bemuse more than one person here).


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By Police1987 on 16 Jun 2012 12:56 PM 
Hello everyone, I am Either thinking about buying the accucraft gs4 or an aster mikado. I have a few questions. Which do you think would hold its value better? Where is a good place to purchase either one? Any problems with either one? Are there any used ones avalible anywhere? Which would you rather buy? Thanks for your help 
Police,
I think that as I said on another recent listing, it should now no longer be looked at as an investment due to the overall market.
There are other questions and observations that you might want to make.
Firstly, I see that you are a new member to this forum, so welcome.
Are you familiar with live steam in general, and Gauge 1 specifically?
One loco is alcohol fired and one is gas, although there were some Accucraft GS4 that were alcohol, but did not run out of the box too well from what I recall.
The Aster is a kit loco, even if you are buying a RTR version, which means that it is easier to take apart and fix problems, if there are any.
My observations to date is that the actual quality of parts, especially 'nuts and bolts', are far more superior with Aster, than they are with Accucraft. 
As to whether you will be able to find either will be a possible challenge.
They are out there, and you just need to start getting the word out, and I'm sure someone will have one or the other available for sale.
So, I would suggest that if these are the only two locos that you want, then start asking, and you may just have to take the first that comes available. 
My own personal choice would be Aster, so if you really WANT a GS4, why not find an Aster one!!!
But then budget must be considered too!
All the best with your dilemma, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## steamupdad (Aug 19, 2008)

I agree with David. Aster's craftsmanship is outstanding, mechanically speaking. I have looked over one owners Accucraft GS4, it being a nice looking loco and all, it was wearing out drasticly. Reasons unknown. I also did some repair work on an AML (Accucraft) 0-6-0. Noticed that the crossheads served no purpose other than to connect the main rod. I think that was GS4 problem. In any manner, choose what yyou can afford, or find, and maintainence regularly and yor engine will go a long way.


----------



## steamupdad (Aug 19, 2008)

Oh, and my personnal opinion......I love the GS4 but I would choose the Aster Mike over the Accucraft GS4.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By steamupdad on 16 Jun 2012 05:15 PM 
I agree with David. Aster's craftsmanship is outstanding, mechanically speaking. I have looked over one owners Accucraft GS4, it being a nice looking loco and all, it was wearing out drasticly. Reasons unknown. I also did some repair work on an AML (Accucraft) 0-6-0. Noticed that the crossheads served no purpose other than to connect the main rod. I think that was GS4 problem. In any manner, choose what yyou can afford, or find, and maintainence regularly and yor engine will go a long way. "Crosshead served no purpose...." not true as it's function is to connect the main rod to the piston. The GS4 did not have a cross head problem.


----------



## steamupdad (Aug 19, 2008)

Charles, the crossheads on the 0-6-0 were basically a cosmetic feaature. They did not rest on the guide to take the load off the piston rod. So the rod just sllopped up and down the more it ran. You know what I mean. Thats what meant by 'served no purpose'.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Think Charles is referring to your suggestion that they served no purpose on the gs4 .


----------



## Police1987 (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone so far. I've seen some of the accucraft daylights called gs4 and some gs5, are they different models?


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

Maybe I missed something, but:
--will this be your only live steam engine
---do you want strictly as an investment that will increase in value;
--do you seek an investment that will hold its value;
--do you seek a train that is consistently good at running; or
-- do you seek a replica of a particular type of train?

Your question is tough to answer with out knowing about the above. Everyone has their preferences. It is a lot of money, and you want to buy the one that will make you most happy, I suppose.


----------



## Police1987 (Jun 16, 2012)

This is not my first time with live steam. I have owned 2 gauge one live steam before and also 2, 7 1/4 inch live steam engines. I am looking for one that will hold around the value I bought it for, looking for a good running one and one that has nice Looks to it also. I really like the way the daylight and the mikado looks and it seems to be something that will hold it's value as long as its taken care of. My concern with the accucraft daylight would be the brand name and that they are not known like aster is for the quality


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Police1987 on 17 Jun 2012 07:12 AM 
This is not my first time with live steam. I have owned 2 gauge one live steam before and also 2, 7 1/4 inch live steam engines. I am looking for one that will hold around the value I bought it for, looking for a good running one and one that has nice Looks to it also. I really like the way the daylight and the mikado looks and it seems to be something that will hold it's value as long as its taken care of. My concern with the accucraft daylight would be the brand name and that they are not known like aster is for the quality 

Nothing wrong with either loco - you get what you pay for with Accucraft and Aster. The former are less expensive and therefore you have to loctite a few bolts that they forgot, and other similar minor stuff. 
As far as value, I sold two locos over the past few years and discovered they were worth roughly what I paid for them. They hadn't appreciated, but I got back what I put in and had fun with them in the meantime.
The reason for this is perhaps that they are all low-volume manufaturing. When they are done, they are done. Occasionally the manufacturer will make a new batch if they perceive demand is strong, but usually they make 100 or so and leave you to find one if you really want one.


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

Each loco had a certrain cadre of admirers, i reckon, and neither loco is so common on ebay that you can predict with accuracy the prices of a used one. 
Live Steam magazine, some time ago, ran an article on the Aster C&S 2-6-0 kit, which they assembled: they decided never to run it, to preserve its value. 
To them, it was a trade-off between running it and preserving its value by keeping it pristine. The collector car dilemma.


----------



## docstoy (May 15, 2009)

As it so happens I have an Aster Mike, I built it from a kit 5 years ago. It has never been fired. Axle feedwater pump is installed, detail kit was purchased but not added due to fragility of the components. I have built 4 Aster engines, the first was the Climax in 1987, then two Aster Alishan Shays, rebuilt from non-runners and converted to butane. My garden layout is more directed toward shorter trains, and everything I have (5 engines beside the Mike) are RC controlled. I felt that the engine was out of size for my operation and the introduction of RC would be difficult to accomplish despite articles describing the process. So, the Mike is for sale. Included wil be a very nice wooden box for travel. Detail parts will be included but not installed. I'd like to realize $3600 for the engine which will include packaging and shipping to a mainland US destination with appropriate insurance. I have air-run the engine down to 10# and it is a joy to watch on the treadmill.I will include my email address if you are interested [email protected] thanks, Tom


----------



## Police1987 (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone. , I have sent you an e-mail regarding the mikado.


----------

